
Revisited: big VCs investing in seed rounds - dwynings
http://cdixon.org/2012/04/02/revisited-big-vcs-investing-in-seed-rounds/
======
pedalpete
Even knowing this, would you be able to turn down an investment from a top VC
firm while you were raising a seed round?

We're wired to expect things to always get better, we're wired to believe that
we are the ones who will succeed and that the VC not doing a follow-on round
would happen to other companies, but not us.

I also suspect getting a big name VC in on your seed round goes a long way to
getting more investors in that seed round.

Can somebody give an example of when they turned down an investment from a
larger firm, and if they now look back on it as a positive?

